# Left or Right? New Ambulance Law Confuses Many



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2004)

Left or Right? New Ambulance Law Confuses Many Drivers

The new law seems to contradict an old law that says move to the right for sirens and lights.  But that's not really the case. 

WVLT Volunteer TV's Ron Sprowl explains the difference between the two laws, and when you should go right, and when to go left. 

When you go left or right to avoid emergency vehciles depends on two things... Is the emergency vehicle moving or is it parked. 

[ Read More ]


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 17, 2004)

"Move left" laws are becoming more and more prevalent. Last I checked, I think about 22 states had them in effect, with most of the rest considering them. 

First one I saw was in Indiana (my wife's home state), which was enacted when 4 or 5 state troopers were killed in a 6 month or so period after being struck on the side of the road. They have big billboards at the border now telling you to either move one lane right or slow to 30 mph when passing an emergency scene.

California's discussed it, and while it would make sense in the rural parts of the state, it wouldn't make much sense in the urban areas. When we get a wreck or someone stopped on the side of the road, the whole 6 lanes (and occasionally the other side) slow to about 20 mph anyway.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 18, 2004)

In Michigan you must leave a lane between you and the emergency vehicle.  Meaning if a cop is on the right shoulder, traffic must not be in the right lane, but one over.

People are actually amazing about following the law, and rarely will you see someone driving in the lane next to the pulled over vehicle.  People also do the same for road-work vehicles, those with the amber lights.

I just wonder why this wasn't thought of earlier.


----------

